# Incomplete Further.



## Bill Gruby (Mar 16, 2016)

I was just 2 editions away from the complete Machinerys Handbook collection when POW Edition 30 shows up. Yup the Bible has one more Edition now. Complete set is Edition #1 to Edition #30. Tool Box Edition is $109.00. Now I need #2, #3, and #30. A new Edition comes out once every 4 years.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 16, 2016)

Bill, at least it's easier to come by than ed. #s 2 & 3.  Maybe you need to send some flyers out offering to trade new for old?  There has to be some small town machine shop around that has one of the early editions squirreled away somewhere.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 16, 2016)

LOL, I have the rest of my life to find them. It has taken me some 25 years or so to find the ones I have. You meet some really unique people when you locate an old Edition.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 26, 2016)

I added Editions #3 and #30 today. As far as the printed info goes I have every word. #1 -#4 are exactly the same. Only the Edition numbers and dates are different. The first change came with Edition #5. Only one to go and I have them all, I need #2.

"Billy G"


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 19, 2016)

New definition of commitment. Wow, Bill!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

